# Lenovo Workstations Owners Club



## KLiKzg (Dec 8, 2020)

Welcome all *Lenovo* workstation owners!

Stated thread goals:

Information and support for *Lenovo* workstations
Upgrading and software support
Links to used *Lenovo *workstations and parts
Post pics of builds and setup

Here's my 50 cents worth:
- Recently ordered myself a C30 system, with dual deca-core Xeons, 32GB RAM, SSD & (slow) Quadro 2000.
- Will post pictures, when it comes (hopefully by Christmas).
- Yes, have been using *Lenovo* workstation on work (P510, which is not so powerful, but with Quadro 4000). So those are quite reliable for work in _Rimac Automobili._
- & already planning to substitute card for fasted one, as I use GPU for calculations in BOINC.


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 13, 2020)

After successful using of laptops T60, T61 & T570 and also workstation at work P510 - got myself a C30 for home.
C30 came with dual deca-core Xeons E5-2650L v2, yes those are scheduled for uprade.

So got myself PCI WiFi card not to draw the cables around the house. Can't understand why all new WiFi cards are supposed to be PCIe x1 or USB - that's just stupid.

Unfortunately, have a problem with Lenovo C30, which I didn't find how to settle:

CPU-0 slot is overheating even with new Arctic cooling MX-4 paste
Seems that CPU-0 fan is working on idle only & can't seem to get it to spin up with temp
Even newest BIOS didn't help!!!
If anybody has some clue, please post sthg.

Also, searching for C30 compatible GPU cards to be used in a system. Anybody got some idea, about that?

Some pics:





- only half of threads are being used.





- protection for BOINC calcs is with Tthrottle





- problem is with fan on assy under number 12. Has anybody got some idea?


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 22, 2020)

Update:
Just hoping this message 5 of 22 works: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkS...Workstation-4223-CPU-Fan-Problems/m-p/3356617

Looking for 4pin 4~6W 70x70x25mm fan right now.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 23, 2020)

W530 here w an i7 4c8t


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2020)

Monitoring thread as this could turn to an interesting thread to handle a lot of the Lenovo's shortcomings when it comes to hardware.



KLiKzg said:


> So got myself PCI WiFi card not to draw the cables around the house. Can't understand why all new WiFi cards are supposed to be PCIe x1 or USB - that's just stupid.


PCI has been out the door since around 2008~2009, when manufacturers started not adding it to the boards.
Also considering bandwidth, for newer Wi-Fi norms, PCI wouldn't cut with with a shared and mastered bus, you're just better off with PCI-e x1.



KLiKzg said:


> Unfortunately, have a problem with Lenovo C30, which I didn't find how to settle:
> 
> CPU-0 slot is overheating even with new Arctic cooling MX-4 paste
> Seems that CPU-0 fan is working on idle only & can't seem to get it to spin up with temp
> ...


May you post a print of the cooling configuration from UEFI, please?
The fan being PWM, either the "silent" option is selected (which was possible for office room workstations like this one) or the fan is going out, not being able to rev-up.
Speaking of which, when you turn it on, do both CPU fans ramp-up to maximum?

Regarding the graphics cards, the C30 should take any PCI-e 3.0 x16 card, 75W or more if the PSU does have the required 6~8-pin PCI-e plug.
For the "assured compatibility" cards, just head to the specs page or fetch the PSREF for it.


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 28, 2020)

_JP_ said:


> Monitoring thread as this could turn to an interesting thread to handle a lot of the Lenovo's shortcomings when it comes to hardware.
> 
> PCI has been out the door since around 2008~2009, when manufacturers started not adding it to the boards.
> Also considering bandwidth, for newer Wi-Fi norms, PCI wouldn't cut with with a shared and mastered bus, you're just better off with PCI-e x1.
> ...


You're right about the Lenovo shortcomings, as they do keep sthg as a special recipe. 

Are you saying that PCI WiFi card can't handle the 54Mbps connection & would bottleneck? 

There's no SILENT option in BIOS, checked it up. Those option is on more modern workstation, like P510 I have on work.
All fans turn on, when the station starts. Can't check the speed of them, but the smaller fan does speed up to get the CPU cooled.
Here's the picture from Tthrottle program I use for BOINC throttling:





Regarding PCIe, yes that can take any.
But C30 is slim tower, so not all card can fit in it. The limit is the bend on metal bracket for case - that's the top the the card.
So not all card fit in & that's why I ask the question.

& no, the C30 also has 6+2pins with 6pin options for PCIe cards. So it can run plenty of powerful cards.
But can those fit in?


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 20, 2021)

After advertising defective product, got myself a replacement C30. On this one, everything works just fine:





Only thing is, the Quadro K2000 was too slow for my use.
So for $100 on local marketplace got myself a Quadro K2200, which is almost ~3x faster (according to this page).

So GPUgrid.net (which is down), Asteroids@home (which is down) & Einstein@home can work better.
Also, writing you this as WUs are going on GPU. No hick ups, while Q2000 was just too slow with all calcs going on.

Maybe there's some future in using this *Lenovo* after all.


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 28, 2021)

Recently got a hold of Lenovo ThinkStations M73/E73, for a donation - more written about here.

They are interesting piece of work, especially those i5 ones.


----------



## KLiKzg (Mar 30, 2021)

One thing I love about these WorkStations, as you can get one tool to do everything that Windows Update didn't do.
Just launch it, make a scan & update the drivers needed.

Kid could do this!


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 30, 2021)

Might as well add me to the list.  Lenovo P500

I am hoping to replace the CPU with a 10 core or higher model.  Seen it on ebay for some ES chips.

I also plan to buy 2 more 8GB sticks.  To make it Quad Channel.

This is mostly my nas and plex server.  Since it is also sporting a RTX 3070, I have it mining as well.

I also seen another used one for $400 CAD, I am waiting for it to go on sale which will eventually do, so I can pick it up for spare parts (PSU, mobo and its side panel.  Since parts for it are expensive).


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 25, 2021)

Having a question about C30 & its cooling. Does anybody have issues that as soon as temp go over 27°C, the CPU1 (2nd processor in line), goes up to 85°C when you are doing 100% on crunching (like I do on WCG, check here).

This is supposed how C30 is being made:




So 1 small fan & one bigger - behind it.

But noticed there are some cases with 2 of the smaller ones fitted:




Has anybody tried out this configuration?
Is it any better, from the original? (note, both coolers are 130W CPU certified)

If someone has done some checking, maybe he/she can share the data/experience for everyone?


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 16, 2021)

Just got some nice update, a fresh keyboard for my C30. Check it out:



What do you think?


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 29, 2021)

As my new~used 1650 SUPER would not fit C30.

So needed to moved 1650 OC into C30, alongside 730:




& it fits perfectly:




Lets crunch some more data!


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 4, 2021)

Installed 16GB upper from CPUs, no problem.
Installed another 16GB under CPUs & the CPUs started to go to 90°C. 

So, repasted them with fresh paste. The temps. got down to 80°C. 

OK, that is just what happens. Enjoy.


----------



## BigBoi6969 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello guys.
I have lenovo p510 and i am currently planing to add a more powerful GPU (2060 or maybe a 3060) when I could find them at a reasonable price.
It has the 650 power supply but it doesn't have the dual drop aux power cable.
So in order to put one of these i have two options:
1.-Buy the 850 w power supply and buy the dual drop aux power cable. Which is like 300 dollars for the PSU and 200 for the cable.Which is almost what I paid for the computer.
And then buy some Sata to PCIe 6 pin adapters to power the card. And I personally don't like this way.
2.-I have to find a way to add a second PSU to power just the GPU but because the PSU powers the motherboard through a card like conector I dont know how to do it.
If anyone has any idea on how to do it please.
I'll add photos later if you guys ask.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

Recently joined this club. I bought small form factor system, model M58P-6137A2U.


It's a socket 775 based system. Came with a C2D E8400, 2GB of RAM and a 500GB HDD. I upgraded it to a Q9550, 4GB and left the 500GB as it is a good performer. Also bought a Radeon R7-250 on Ebay as the Intel IGP was just not enough for running what I had in mind for it. It has become my dedicated Windows XP retro machine and it is doing very well as such. Cost was a total of $200, money well spent IMHO.


----------



## s3thra (Apr 21, 2022)

The innards of my work ThinkStation P410 below. Absolute trooper of a machine. I upgraded the Broadwell E5-1620 v4 to the 6-core E5-1650 v4 last year. I've got a couple of SSD's running on PCIE expansion cards + a SATA SSD + a mechanical spinner. No GPU as I just remote to it to do my heavy lifting over RDP.

I added the "official" Lenovo front intake fan to the case as well to make sure it's getting the airflow it needs.


----------



## Dondi (Jul 1, 2022)

Proud C30 owner. Just joined to see if there are any viable upgrade paths to freshen-up the Workstation. Dual Xeon E5-2630 0 2.3 GHz, 128 Gb RAM, nVidia Quadro 2000 with Tesla C2075 Accelerator Card




Would love to update CPU, SSDs and/or GPU if-possible. Figured I'd ask here first, but I'm pretty-sure I am already at "the ceiling" hardware-wise. Looking to refresh it in order to pursue Virtual Production-type stuff; Unreal Engine 5, Maya, Blender, DiVinci, etc.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 1, 2022)

I have upgraded to Quadro K2000, then to K2200, then to GTX 1650 dual fan (no extra power).
Also running 2x Quadro M2000 for hashing or BOINC purposes.

About Tesla's, have tested K20 & GRID K2 inside the C30, both should work!   

Considering CPUs, haven't made upgrade from E5-2650L v2.
But have upgraded to S30 cooler on 2nd CPU, which also needed to remove a lock from handle. But it is worth it!


----------

